# Comparison between Staffpad premium libraries?



## Jacob Fanto

Can’t seem to find anything about this online. For example, I’m wondering about the pros and cons of let’s say, Cinebrass VS. OT Berlin Brass, on StaffPad. Or Berlin Strings VS. Spitfire Symphonic. Etc. They’re all priced the same so I don’t really know where to start given that there aren’t many helpful demos.


----------



## Vlzmusic

Do you have the app already? Most of the info about them is inside the program itself, in the store. In my view there is a certain lean towards OT stuff on the developers side.


----------



## wcreed51

There's an active group of Facebook, with peoples comments about libraries and posted examples.


----------



## RogiervG

wcreed51 said:


> There's an active group of Facebook, with peoples comments about libraries and posted examples.


which one?


----------



## wcreed51

Staffpad User Group | Facebook


For anyone interested in using the Staffpad music notation program.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Igor

I recently bought it, along with some libraries. So far I have:
- Spitfire Symphonic Strings
- Cinebrass
- Berlin Strings
- Berlin Harps

Of these, my only real regret is the Spitfire. I'm a fan of their Kontakt instruments (more so than Berlin, though I love some of Berlin winds). But for staffed implementation, I feel like it's just not all there. I mean, obviously it isn't (in terms of size). But I don't feel like it works as nicely and sounds as convincing as how Orchestra Tools implemented their Strings, which is nothing short of amazing (particularly for a notation program). 

I guess that's my mini review. 

Cinebrass sounds nice too, btw. Not perfect. But nice. But Berlin Strings really is the one to get.

Hope that's a little helpful.


----------



## Igor

Btw, not wanting to post off-topic, but I would LOVE the ability to send feature requests to the Staffpad folks. It's a great app, but there are definitely a few glaring gaps (like harp pedaling, for example).


----------



## M Abela

If you want genuine orchestral sound that is near top-notch in its cohesiveness, quality, and timbre: Berlin Series, hands down, for everything except their pianos. For that, CinePiano.


----------



## RogiervG

Igor said:


> But I don't feel like it works as nicely and sounds as convincing as how Orchestra Tools implemented their Strings, which is nothing short of amazing (particularly for a notation program).



Are you talking about Symphonic strings? or Chamber? (the latter sounds rather good, in demos i've heard. Not as good as the berlin series, but still good..)


----------



## Igor

RogiervG said:


> Are you talking about Symphonic strings? or Chamber? (the latter sounds rather good, in demos i've heard. Not as good as the berlin series, but still good..)


Symphonic. I don’t have the Chamber (which does sound pretty nice from the demos).


----------



## Kanter

About voxos, does it do the word building stunt known from other vocal libraries, to any extent? And if yes, how- lyric input? Thanks


----------



## wcreed51

No wordbuilder. If you have StaffPad you can watch the VOXOS walkthrough in the StaffPad Store


----------



## Kanter

Right, just basic vowel play and a few nice effects (whisper,shout etc).. If only they would complete the SATB solo offering (as much as I dig the boy choirs).. Or maybe Prague or belaD will come on board?


----------



## muratkayi

Kanter said:


> About voxos, does it do the word building stunt known from other vocal libraries, to any extent? And if yes, how- lyric input? Thanks



There is no word builder but the voxos full choir staff can sing 30 different syllables in various dynamics. That "instrument" does not feature legato samples, however, IIRC. You would have to add both SATB (which do feature legato samples) and the full choir, and mix and match for syllables and multi syllable lines, but that really does not produce a readable staff for performance any longer, I guess


----------

